
The Economic State of Millennials in America [pdf] - JSeymourATL
https://www.jec.senate.gov/public/_cache/files/7ec953a2-1a28-4371-83c2-bcc8a3a825c7/the-economic-state-of-millennials-in-america.pdf
======
jdhn
Point #3 just kills me. I really dislike how home ownership has become the
equivalent of an investment account. It's a shame that the housing market has
received such favorable tax treatment.

